# Cancelling the IPA for an EP Transfer to Get a Third Job



## WowBagger

Hello:

I am currently working with a bank (BoQ) in Singapore on a P1 EP. I now have an offer of employment from another bank (BoR), who has already done my EP application and has successfully obtained an in-principle approval for my transition to them. Based on this, I have resigned from my current employer and am serving my notice period of 2 months.

I was recently offered a VERY lucrative position at a hedge fund (HF), and I am keen to take it. BoR has no constraints on my not joining, I will not be penalized if I don't join. I have informed HF of this complication, and they are still welcoming me with open arms.

If I were to ask BoR to cancel the EP application and get HF to apply for my EP, do you think the MoM would see this unfavorably and perhaps deny my next application, filed by HF? What would you do if you were in my place?


----------



## simonsays

WowBagger said:


> Hello:
> 
> I am currently working with a bank (BoQ) in Singapore on a P1 EP. I now have an offer of employment from another bank (BoR), who has already done my EP application and has successfully obtained an in-principle approval for my transition to them. Based on this, I have resigned from my current employer and am serving my notice period of 2 months.
> 
> I was recently offered a VERY lucrative position at a hedge fund (HF), and I am keen to take it. BoR has no constraints on my not joining, I will not be penalized if I don't join. I have informed HF of this complication, and they are still welcoming me with open arms.
> 
> If I were to ask BoR to cancel the EP application and get HF to apply for my EP, do you think the MoM would see this unfavorably and perhaps deny my next application, filed by HF? What would you do if you were in my place?


You don't know if your next pass will come until you apply

If you are risk averse stay where you are!! 

All job switching people have to go through the Same process, btw,


----------



## WowBagger

ecureilx said:


> You don't know if your next pass will come until you apply
> 
> If you are risk averse stay where you are!!
> 
> All job switching people have to go through the Same process, btw,


Mate, I already went through that process once and now have an offer (and processed IPA) from BoR. 

I am wondering if I can now cancel the IPA and get a new one made from HF, so that I can take the job with HF. Especially whether the MoM would reject my second EP application in two months.


----------



## simonsays

WowBagger said:


> Mate, I already went through that process once and now have an offer (and processed IPA) from BoR.
> 
> I am wondering if I can now cancel the IPA and get a new one made from HF, so that I can take the job with HF. Especially whether the MoM would reject my second EP application in two months.


so you got an IPA, which you didn't cash it, but want to get another EP ?

Well, nobody knows the answer

Depending upon the season, MOM may just revoke your current IPA and reject your next EP.

or not ..

Never know anybody who did this ..

Let us know how this pans out

Good luck, if your pay crosses quarter mil, MOM may be more kind to you !!!


----------

